# 1969 Judge Find



## knucklehead12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Driving down a rural road last week, I saw a 1969 original Judge under a tarp in a front yard. Looked to be all original, but rough after sitting outside for years. Flat tires and all. Looked up the address and found a phone number. Called and an older lady answered the phone and said they were not interested in selling the GTO. But she did say it was wall original with the original motor. Was going to be back in that area next week and wanted to see if a stack of Benjamin's might change her mind. I will post a picture tomorrow, can't get it to work on my tablet, but was curious what would be fair to offer? I know this is an opinion question, but thought I would ask.


----------



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

knucklehead12 said:


> Driving down a rural road last week, I saw a 1969 original Judge under a tarp in a front yard. Looked to be all original, but rough after sitting outside for years. Flat tires and all. Looked up the address and found a phone number. Called and an older lady answered the phone and said they were not interested in selling the GTO. But she did say it was wall original with the original motor. Was going to be back in that area next week and wanted to see if a stack of Benjamin's might change her mind. I will post a picture tomorrow, can't get it to work on my tablet, but was curious what would be fair to offer? I know this is an opinion question, but thought I would ask.


Without pics, it's impossible to really say. If an all original and real Judge (PHS needed) and in need of a lot of sheet metal, floor pans, etc, I'd say a good starting point is 5-6K. 

Good luck!


----------



## knucklehead12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is the picture


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

Too many questions need to be asked to throw a fair offer at her. Beirman is correct, I would say 6K at least. But, 6K may be an insult if car is complete.

Good Luck! Not too many left under tarps!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I just don't get people that would rather let these cars rot than sell them.
There is a guy up here with a '66 sitting out tires sinking into the ground and he won't sell it.
He says he is going to restore it but he never will, I have watched it melt into the ground for years now.
Sad.


----------



## knucklehead12 (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree. The car looks all original. Still has 4 wheel drum brakes and what the owner said was the original engine.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Roper. What gets into the heads of these people? I knew one guy, finally passed away in his late '80's, who never even got one of his 50 cars running. Some he'd had for 60 years. Shame. To get back on topic, this car will need probably a 60-80k restoration to be a 60k car. Not a money maker. Even if the car were _given_ to you, it's a loser to restore and be on top, IMO. Worth much more as a parts car, but I would lose sleep parting out any Judge! Overall, neat find, and I hope it does get restored.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Most likely not a Judge. Too many changes, hood pins, white painted scoops, mags, and green. You would have to verify it is a Judge through the PHS service, otherwise you may be getting something else and offering up hard cash only to learn it is a GTO as best, might make your future investment to bring the car back a big loss. 

There is said to be an old man up in Wytheville, VA, you probably know the area I am talking about, who has a true '69 Judge and a few other cars that are readily visible from a back road up in the area - couple truck drivers have told me the same story over the years. They all said it is rotting into the ground and he will not sell it, he's going to fix it up. The drivers who told me of it say the car is in pretty rough shape being outside uncovered on the ground.


----------



## CptTheAlex (Jul 17, 2015)

Some people have their reasons for not selling cars i guess. There was a gentleman around the corner from my aunt and uncle in Gallatin, had a 69 Z/28, black white stripes. Had less than hundred miles on it. My uncle finally stopped by, since the car hadn't moved in 10 years and made him an offer on it. Found out the guy had bought it for his son's return from Vietnam, it sat in the exact same spot i guess from the day he brought it home. It was sad to see the car waste away, but from his point of view... =(


----------

